
Learn to code, get a job - llambda
http://www.cnn.com/2012/01/12/opinion/rushkoff-write-code/index.html
======
moocow01
In all honesty part of me thinks services like Codecedemy and others are a
good thing and part of me thinks they may be a disservice not to their own
fault. The problem is when the media starts pumping this stuff with uninformed
pieces like this and sends the flood of the masses.

There may be a few people that this sets off their career into becoming a true
contributor to our community but the last thing we need is a flooding in of
unskilled people trying to pass themselves off as hireable. There is a lot of
work to be done but we already have enough headaches trying to deal with the
mediocre stuff that typically has to be repaired from outsourcing.

I guess what rubs me the wrong way is that we already have a lot widespread
problems in the tech business with managers and business folks trying to
degrade the skill it takes to write good software with the assumption that it
will help drive down costs. The way these courses are spun feel like they may
be somewhat contributory to this trend in that articles like these make our
profession sound similar to going to a 6-week trucking school which does make
me quite sad.

------
angdis
He does NOT literally mean that "Joe the plumber" should take up Java web
development. Rushkoff is attempting to re-frame what it means to be a user. He
wants the public to become more critical of the usage of technology and to be
able to assert their intent with digital tools. His problem is with the fact
that people are USED BY power structures whose influence is augmented by their
mastery of technology.

By telling the non-digerati to "learn to program", Rushkoff is trying to push
them towards a mastery of computing that TO THEM is effectively "programming".

I think that his intent is to arm folks for the kinds of future challenges
that Cory Doctoro describes. See the "war on computation" talk:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUEvRyemKSg>

------
kd1220
He's making a consumer/producer dichotomy. If you can't produce software, then
you are relegated to only consume it. This is true of all technologies and
advances though. Lofty arguments aside the article is mostly a subtly placed
ad for Codeacademy.

If you're currently living, you will be able to make it to your grave without
any knowledge of programming. There's no reason to learn to code if you don't
want to. Sure, you won't be able to take advantage of many things that
technology offers, but that won't seriously degrade your standard of living to
the point of hopelessness.

A better bit of advice would be "Learn to understand systems, get a job".

------
larrys
"much less the months of effort they'd need to become proficient"

Simply amazing.

